# Do you switch off the filter when feeding microworms.



## SudhirR (11 Nov 2020)

Trying to feed mirco worms and grindal worms to dwarf rainbows. Do we need to switch off the filter when feeding time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (11 Nov 2020)

SudhirR said:


> Trying to feed mirco worms and grindal worms to dwarf rainbows. Do we need to switch off the filter when feeding time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do, as I want any uneaten worms to end up either in the very thin layer of sand at the front of my tank, or in the glass feeding dish if I'm using one, so that my Cory's can find them. Any (live) grindal worms that make their way to soil (and I assume its the same for other thicker layers of substrate) disappear forever, and presumably just die and rot in the substrate!


----------



## castle (11 Nov 2020)

Yep filters off at feeding time for any food, for me at least.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Nov 2020)

Hi all, 


SudhirR said:


> Trying to feed mirco worms and grindal worms to dwarf rainbows. Do we need to switch off the filter when feeding time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, even the slight residual water movement will keep the micro-worms suspended in the water column.

cheers Darrel


----------



## SudhirR (25 Nov 2020)

Thanks all for your feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nigel bentley (28 Nov 2020)

castle said:


> Yep filters off at feeding time for any food, for me at least.


All the years I've kept fish, this has never crossed my mind but I'm implementing this from now. Thanks! 
I think the single most important thing regarding feeding, is to give minute ammounts. Although I don't overfed, I think I could reduce a little more


----------



## rubadudbdub (29 Nov 2020)

Another vote for filter off for microworms, and also baby brine shrimp/ live daphnia.  Can I suggest for those forgetful people like myself, at the same time you switch the filter off you put an alarm on your phone. On two occasions I've been distracted and forgotten to switch the filter back on.


----------



## Wookii (29 Nov 2020)

rubadudbdub said:


> Another vote for filter off for microworms, and also baby brine shrimp/ live daphnia.  Can I suggest for those forgetful people like myself, at the same time you switch the filter off you put an alarm on your phone. On two occasions I've been distracted and forgotten to switch the filter back on.



I’m the same - forgot several times in the past. I have my filters on one of the TPLink Tapo smart plugs, and it allows you to set a count down timer to switch the filters back on after a preset duration. So I feed the BBS etc, and then start a 10-15 minute countdown before I walk away so I know the filters will always come back on.

As a backup I set the Tapo up with a scheduled on instruction also for 10pm, in case I forget to set the count down timer.


----------

